# What type of mask is most like yours?



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

Do you have a homemade cloth, a commercial/health professional one, a "Friday the 13th", or don't have any?


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2020)

N95 & P100


----------



## twinkles (May 8, 2020)

home made cloth mask


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2020)

My friend made me one like the first image in a dog print.  Unfortunately, the other two styles just don't fit, so I started making my own out of pipe cleaners and tee shirt fabric.  These fit over the one in the second image.  As to the third image, haha - the commercial one wouldn't fit, but I do have a plaster-cast mask of my face that would work!


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

Mine is a cloth mask. Like the one in the first photo in the original post. I have two, one is blue and the other has a Mickey Mouse print on it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 8, 2020)

First I made a simple mask, like the first picture. Made others for friends and family. I recently made a more fitted version, using a pattern for a mask to cover the N95, but downsizing it to fit my face. My first attempt was too big, but it fit Dave. What can I say? He has a big face. LOL!


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 8, 2020)




----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

Never leave a man alone to make his own protective mask.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

I have 2 FFP3 Masks... and 6 black masks like in picture 1... had to send to China for them ( oh the irony).. but there are absolutely_ none _available in the uk. ..except the usual rip off prices...

I've got another one coming from Eastern Europe soon, which is made to a high quality spec by a lady there..

I also bought some elastic, to make my own from t-shirt material if necessary


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

Also have a few N95's but I can't wear those uncomfortable things.


----------



## jujube (May 8, 2020)

My "main mask" looks like a black cloth gas mask.  It has two round filter ports on the sides with disposable filter pads that fit inside.   I don't enjoy wearing it because I feel very claustrophobic in it, but I don't like the prospect of dying either.  So I wear it.  

It's what I wore in India a couple of years ago when I went there with pneumonia.  As bad as the air is in the big cities there, I needed something stronger than the disposable white masks.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

We have to preserve our paper masks for people in direct contact with patients.
So the food service people wear homemade masks. The ones of us that have to take trays to patients use the paper to deliver trays. I have several homemade masks with filter pockets.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2020)

I have two homemade masks (no sew) made from bandanas.  Today I received two masks I ordered online in the mail, here's a picture of my store bought ones.  Both from Etsy, Blueberries and Cream, Urban Camo.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to find a mask that doesn't fog up my glasses.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I'd like to find a mask that doesn't fog up my glasses.



The cloth ones that are more form fitting with the ties work well for me. The only time mine fog up is when I leave the walk-in freezer or cooler at work. Plus, if the mask is too loose, that will fog them up even more.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

I have 2 I just bought from another tenant here.  I have them sitting in a bag and haven't looked at them yet but hear they are blue and green with flowers-cloth masks.  I also have 1 kn95 from China that I paid almost 20.00 for with the cost of postage for a quick delivery that really was not quick--however, I do understand why.  I wear it in the hallways here when I take out the garbage, do my laundry and get the mail.

I also have 50 3 layer masks coming to me between now and eternity that I paid enough for and also extra postage for a quick delivery and still have not got them.  Were supposed to arrive by April 21. 

I have a bucket hat with a rain gear type clear vinyl shield on it but I find it hard to breath with it since it attaches to the hat. 

Then I have a large bandana I bought and got right away.  It has very thick cloth and I fold it in half and tie it around my head.  I have worn it outside to walk the dog.

Then I have some scarves I bought that are very pretty but find the cloth is too thin for them to be of use for my face.  However, they will make nice scarves to wear around my neck.

Then I have 2 other cloth type bandanas that I haven't taken out of the package yet.  I am waiting till I think it's safe enough--it probably is now that it's Sat. so I will have a look at them today.

I guess I've been trying to find the perfect mask!


----------



## katlupe (May 9, 2020)

Mine is the homemade cloth one. I have several that have been given to me.


----------

